# Obama expresses 'deep regret' over Koran burning.



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Is anyone surprised?
http://news.yahoo.com/obama-expresses-deep-regret-over-koran-burning-130521907.html
US President Barack Obama sent Afghan President Hamid Karzai a letter of apology over the burning of copies of the Koran overseen by a US officer at a US military base, Karzai's office said Thursday.
Obama said the incident was unintentional and pledged a full investigation, the president's office said, as fierce anti-US protests swept the nation in which at least 14 people have died, including two American soldiers.
"I wish to express my deep regret for the reported incident," Obama wrote in the letter presented to Karzai by US ambassador Ryan Crocker. "I extend to you and the Afghan people my sincere apologies."
"The error was inadvertent; I assure you that we will take the appropriate steps to avoid any recurrence, to include holding accountable those responsible," the letter said.
Karzai told members of parliament that a US officer was responsible for the burning that was done "out of ignorance", his office said.
The incident at the US military base at Bagram north of Kabul sparked three days of fierce anti-US protests in which at least 12 protesters were killed.
Two American soldiers also died when an Afghan army colleague turned his weapon on them as demonstrators approached a US base in eastern Nangarhar province Thursday, the military and officials said.
"As the protesters approached the American base here an ANA (Afghan) soldier in the base opened fire on American soldiers, killing two soldiers," said the district chief of Khogyani in eastern Nangarhar province, Mohammad Hassan.
The shooter then escaped among the crowd while two protesters were killed and six wounded as the foreign soldiers returned fire, Hassan said.
NATO's US-led International Security Assistance force had announced the deaths of two soldiers at the hands of a man in Afghan army uniform, without identifying their nationalities.
The attack came just hours after Taliban insurgents urged Afghans to kill foreign troops to avenge the burning of the Korans.
Afghanistan is a deeply religious country where slights against Islam have frequently provoked violent protests, and many Afghans are incensed at the discovery of charred Korans at the Bagram base.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Suck it, Karzhei.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

America feels deep regret you are President.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

yeah Barry, go bow down to some ************.

pathetic !


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Still awaiting for an apology from the Afghan President in regards to American deaths.......waiting.......waiting.......waiting........ Different values I guess, in Afghanistan you *kill* if someone burns a hateful holy (use that term lightly) book. Need I say more?

I think we need to get out of this shithole (Afghanistan). Good luck President Kharzei when we leave. You'll probably be assassinated by your own within a year after we leave. I think we need to *reconsider* helping out Islamic countries. I hate seeing our Troops die for people who don't appreciate freedom and don't want us there to begin with. If there is a direct threat against the USA, bomb the shit out of them (Iran comes to mind) and come back home as soon as possible. Leave them in the stone age where they want to stay anyways. Fuck this *nation building* shit with Islamists. They will stab you in the back at every opportunity.

I know I am generalizing here, but it appears quite obvious to me that the majority of Islamists do not want what we want (liberty, freedom, tolerance for other religions, equality between men and women etc). I got news for the liberals out there, Islam is not a tolerant religion of peace, never was and never will be........


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://cnsnews.com/news/article/kar...s-apology-put-us-troops-trial-and-punish-them

*And finally, here is Karzai's apology.....wait.....ahhhh....he wants our Troops put on TRIAL for burning a hateful "holy" book.........so let me get this straight, he wants a trial for this minor incident (yes burning a book is a minor incident).......where is the apology? When is he going to demand justice for the murdered US victims? Imagine if Ronald Reagan was President right now???????*


----------



## mr_happy (May 30, 2010)

http://savingtherepublic.com/blog/tag/allen-west-slams-obama-for-koran-burning-apology/


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE*​*OFFICE OF POLITICAL CORRECTNESS AND APOLOGY (OOPCAA)*​*DIRECTIVE*​27 February 2012
FROM: The Office of Political Correctness and Apology (OOPCAA)
TO: All Armed Services Personnel Active and Retired 
* (Especially Marines, SEALS, Special Forces and Airborne)*

Subject: *Proper apology to Islamic Fascists and Terrorists.*

In keeping with the President, the Secretary of Defense, and Commanding General of NATO in Afghanistan recent apologies to Muslim peoples for the accidental burning of Korans the following directive is issued:
*BACKGROUND:* All personnel are aware that the President has established bowing before members of Islamic royalty. This is an appropriate behavior because the United States has shown these individuals disrespect by purchasing their oil and fighting their wars. It has become apparent that bowing is insufficient to show the proper supplication before the Islamic hoard, especially in light of the recent Koran burning incident. It makes no difference that the Korans were used to pass messages between terrorists. This was only because their computers and cell phones were not functioning. Nor does it make any difference that according to Sharia Law, Korans are not to be written in, and if so are to be destroyed by fire. Furthermore it is irrelevant that last year the CO of Bagram Air Base destroyed Christian Bibles because he deemed them offensive to Muslims (after all they are?) Because of the above the following listed action(s) will be taken:
Commencing on Friday March 3 (Muslim Sabbath) at 0700 hrs *all military personnel worldwide* will commence a *Groveling (Apology) Exercise*. Units will assemble all personnel appropriately attired in Dress Uniform (Medals and Decorations) in ranks. All ranks will face Mecca and on the preparatory command, *"Prepare to Grovel*" all ranks will advance the left foot 18 inches. On the command, *"Grovel*", all ranks will immediately assume the position of both knees on the ground (Deck for Marines and sailors) with the forehead touching the ground. At the count of four all personnel will grovel while reciting, _"*I am sorry. I am sorry. Please don't be mad at me*"_ This phase will be repeated ten (10) times. Upon the completion of ten repetitions of in place Groveling, the Command, *"Cease Groveling*" will be given, the ranks will be brought back to the position of Attention, and Parade Rest for further instruction on proper treatment of the Islamo Fascists. 
Officers and NCOs will ensure that Groveling is performed in a military manner similar to the Low Crawl with the buttocks (heinie,butt,buppie) in a level position facing away from Mecca (NOTE: Representatives of the Department Homeland Security will be on hand to report infractions of the Butt Rule). Special attention will be given to those with Bronze Stars and above, since it is rightly assumed that these individuals have aggrieved more Islamo Fascists.
*Special Instructions for Retired and Disabled Personnel*: Retired personnel and disabled personnel are permitted to grovel while seated in wheelchairs if no attendants are available. Personnel with Walkers are permitted to Grovel while standing with the Walker. Because of the above consideration, the above listed disabled personnel are expected to flagellate themselves with their canes while groveling.
All personnel are encouraged to reflect on their personal conduct with the Islamo Fascists over the last nine years. After all they are only trying to convert you to a better way of living your life as a Stone Age Neanderthal, and you have been trying to kill them. 
If the above designated corrective action does not show positive results immediately, more drastic action such as publicly kissing the Islamo Fascist dirty unwashed asses will be taken, again led by the President, Secretary of Defense, and NATO Commander. 

JOHN SF MAHONEY
1SG (Ret) 
NCOIC OOPCAA


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Obama has to be the worst President to serve our Country during a time of war, and make no mistake about it we are at war. During a time of war you want a President with the same Honor, Courage and Commitment as the Troops in the field. Obama's lack of instestinal fortitute is nothing short of nauseating.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I express deep regret over this clown being elected president, but you don't see me apologizing to the world about it....(no, I just confine it to Facebook )

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> http://cnsnews.com/news/article/kar...s-apology-put-us-troops-trial-and-punish-them
> 
> *And finally, here is Karzai's apology.....wait.....ahhhh....he wants our Troops put on TRIAL for burning a hateful "holy" book.........so let me get this straight, he wants a trial for this minor incident (yes burning a book is a minor incident).......where is the apology? When is he going to demand justice for the murdered US victims? **Imagine if Ronald Reagan was President right now??????*?[/quote]
> Oh God! I wish it were so


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

corsair said:


> Obama has to be the worst President to serve our Country during a time of war, and make no mistake about it we are at war. During a time of war you want a President with the same Honor, Courage and Commitment as the Troops in the field. Obama's lack of instestinal fortitute is nothing short of nauseating.


Well said. Just imagine if he gets 4 MORE YEARS!!!!!! Lets hope our fellow Americans won't let us and this nation down once again.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

MARINECOP said:


> Well said. Just imagine if he gets 4 MORE YEARS!!!!!! Lets hope our fellow Americans won't let us and this nation down once again.


Americans usually acknowledge their fuck-ups and take corrective action....see the 1980 Presidential election.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Americans usually acknowledge their fuck-ups and take corrective action....see the 1980 Presidential election.


I really hope you're right on this, but I don't believe this is the same nation as it was in 1980. The country has gone soft and a lot of "the greatest generation" folks have sadly passed away. I'll hope for the best however.

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

cc3915 said:


> I really hope you're right on this, but I don't believe this is the same nation as it was in 1980. The country has gone soft and a lot of "the greatest generation" folks have sadly passed away. I'll hope for the best however.


One of the reasons I'm pulling for Romney is that he will appeal more to the undecided independents than Santorum will, and that's the key to the election.

Plus, while Santorum seems like a fine family man, I'm 100% certain that Romney has absolutely no personal skeletons in his closet that would erupt right before the election, and is so squeaky-clean that the Dems won't even try to plant a bimbo eruption.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

One of the guest's on last Sunday's morning news shows that I watch,
(Sorry but I'm too lazy to look it up right now) had a way of putting it:

'Romney's image may indeed be like a doctor who does not possess adequate bedside manners, but if he has the skills and expertise to heal/cure what ails our country... then the question becomes whether voter's can get over his lack of connection with them?'

Frankly, I'll take substance over style every time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

GARDA said:


> 'Romney's image may indeed be like a doctor who does not possess adequate bedside manners, but if he has the skills and expertise to heal/cure what ails our country... then the question becomes whether voter's can get over his lack of connection with them?'


The orthopedic surgeon who operated on my wrist 20+ years ago was an arrogant jerk, but I was there to have a ganglion cyst removed, not to have a conversation, and he did a great job.....you can't even see the scar unless I point it out to someone.

I've met Romney more than once, and he's a very friendly, affable guy. I'm not sure how or why that doesn't translate into connecting with the electorate in general. In any case, I wouldn't care what his personality is like, I want him to fix the economy, and he's more than qualified to do that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

USMCMP5811 said:


> The icing on the cake would be if he chose Allen West as his running mate.


I've been praying for that.....West would bring in the conservatives who don't think Romney is conservative enough, he has the military experience that Romney lacks, and let's face it.....it doesn't hurt that he's black.

The liberal Democrats would have a collective head explosion if they couldn't use the race card, or had to resort to the "Uncle Tom" strategy, in the general election.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

This is the Nation of the American Idol Presidency, where dumbassery rules, anything is possible and not in a good way.


----------

